# Help!  ISO best brands of liqueur-filled chocolates



## vitauta

this year i would like to give some good quality chocolates with liqueur as christmas gifts.  i have had some heavenly, liqueur-filled, semi-sweet chocolates on a number of occasions, but they were always european imports and tended to be very pricey.  so, i'm in the market for good-quality domestic chocolates that are somewhat easier on the pocketbook. i am ready to be the "sampler" of several different brands of these liqueur filled chocolates in order to select the best ones for gift-giving.  does anyone have any fine chocolate recommendations for me to try?  i would like to taste a number of different brands in preparation.  also, if you would please describe what you like/don't like about the different flavors of liqueur, and the textures of the various chocolates, it would be a big help to me.

i would also be interested in your opinions about various kinds of sugar-free chocolates/confections.... thank you muchly.


----------



## vitauta

no one at all?  i'm bumping this request for one more go at this chocolate request.  (pretty please?)  at this time i am waiting for the box of liqueur truffles which i ordered yesterday from swiss colony.  i have been pleased with some of their chocolate goodies in the past.  i also sent for some sugar-free truffles from there that had excellent customer reviews.  i am looking for a creamy, rich and chocolaty product.  is there any sugar-free chocolate out there that does NOT have a laxative effect?  is there an ingredient in sugar-free chocolate that acts as a laxative that i should be avoiding?  okay then, i won't bother you guys with this question again after this--sometimes the third time is not the charm....


----------



## justplainbill

Never had any domestic liquor filled chocolate.  I like the European ones that do not have a sugar crusted lining (ohne kruste).  The ohne kruste have a shorter shelf life.
Chocolates - Liquor-filled


----------



## Addie

Take a look at Lindt Chocolates. They are made in New Hamshire and use recipes directly from Switzerland. Even the CEO is from Switz. 

http://www.lindtusa.com/index-exec/...=lindt gifts&gclid=CIukksiA7bICFcyj4AodOUUAIg


----------



## Kylie1969

Ads..I love Lindt anything


----------



## Addie

As crazy as it sounds some states have liquor laws that don't allow shippiing liquer foods unless signed for by an adult of legal age. How much liquer can be in one chocolate? Another one of those stupid laws that are still on the books. 

Swiss Colony has been around for eons. And they have a good reputation. Looking through their catalog, I find that their prices are rather high for the small amount you receive. 

Bump this as often as you need to. Each time we may hear of some new company.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is interesting about the liquor filled ones Addie


----------

